# Sask in 2006



## hardcore (Dec 19, 2005)

I am trying to reserve a spot with an outfitter I huntes with this fall for 2006. He needs deposits for a group of four to hold dates and right now we only have 2 committed to go. We are looking for two more so we can get in. If you know of anyone interested please let me know. This was a wordclass trip for ducks and geese! It is a three day hunt and includes lodging, meals, guides etc. I think the only extra costs we had was our licenses and we had them clean the birds.


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

hope you don't mind me asking, but who is the outfitter and where in Sask does he operate?


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

did you ever consider freelancing :-?


----------



## hardcore (Dec 19, 2005)

I have freelanced before up there and maybe saved a total of $300 bucks, wasted lots of time driving around and getting permission - My time is more important to me now. You can freelance a good hunt. I am just at the point where I prefer to have all the details handled.

The outfitter is on west shore of Lake Diffenbaker near Lucky Lake.
The name of the outfitter is Blackstone Safari's. This will be my third trip there. Just a warning that it is addicting!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This whole thread makes me sad. 

This guy is nothing more than an outfitter trying to book hunts. Take a look at the pheasant forum.


----------



## hardcore (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not an outfitter! nor do I play one on TV. I currently have spots open for a few trips that I am putting together for family and friends, Many outfitters have minimum group sizes so we sometimes need people to join our groups to meet the minmum. I do a lot of trips to lodges and outfitters where we need to put a deposit down to hold the trip and then have to scramble to find the rest of our group.

Sorry this makes you sad.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Hardcore,

If you spend any time around here, you won't be surprised about getting some negative feedback when asking for o/g info. With the name "hardcore", my hunch is the ribbing might be a little more intense. Most ND hunters have a little different sense of what a "hardcore" hunter is. We don't care how you will justify it otherwise - just a whole different perspective.

I've hunted Sask. 4 times now. Can't imagine trading the frustrations and ultimate satisfaction on such a trip when you do everything from finding spots to cleaning birds. But, shooters will shoot and hunters will hunt...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know......lookiong at this and the one on the Pheasant Forum....are you a booking agent?


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

hardcore said:


> I am trying to reserve a spot with an outfitter I huntes with this fall for 2006. He needs deposits for a group of four to hold dates and right now we only have 2 committed to go. We are looking for two more so we can get in.





hardcore said:


> I am not an outfitter! nor do I play one on TV. I currently have spots open for a few trips that I am putting together for family and friends, Many outfitters have minimum group sizes so we sometimes need people to join our groups to meet the minmum.[


So are you interested in filling two spots for one trip, or some spots for a few trips?

I'll assume you are going to go with the more customer friendly version of two spots for one trip, but if I had over ten months to fill two spots for a hunting trip I would try to fill the spot with people that I at least consider to be personal acquaintances.

That's just me.

I am going to get Lady Cleo esque based upon your posts and predict that you are a used Hyundai salesman during the day.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Dan Bueide said:


> But, shooters will shoot and hunters will hunt...


Isn't that the truth.

Outfitters :roll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

SPAM uke:


----------



## hardcore (Dec 19, 2005)

Well as much as I do enjoy my hunting buddies many of them do not have the time or the dough to do some of the trips I do. How many of your weekend warrior buddies can pony up for a week in Sask... I would rather meet new people when I travel, then not go. I have been on trips where the outfitter pairs you with another group and then you are stuck with a bunch of guys that want to drink and play cards instead of hunt. If you host the group and put it together it works a lot better. I put trips together for myself.

The other factor on being 10 months out on Sask is they will have all the dates sold out for 2006 by January - So I got 6 weeks to find some people. As of last week they only had for sets of dates open.

Why is this such a controversy?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I am not an outfitter! nor do I play one on TV. I currently have spots open for a few trips that I am putting together for family and friends, Many outfitters have minimum group sizes so we sometimes need people to join our groups to meet the minmum. I do a lot of trips to lodges and outfitters





> I am not an outfitter! nor do I play one on TV. I currently have spots open for a few trips that I am putting together for family and friends, Many outfitters have minimum group sizes so we sometimes need people to join our groups to meet the minmum. I do a lot of trips to lodges and outfitters where we need to put a deposit down to hold the trip and then have to scramble to find the rest of our group.


Two different threads, almost the same quote. Get real. :withstupid:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Why is this such a controversy?


Read some threads on G/Os. WE DON'T LIKE TO PAY TO HUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## hardcore (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry, I missed a few points - again I agree that freelancing is satisfying and I have cleaned a gazillion geese in my time. Again the reason I use an outfitter is due to time restraints. Look you can stay at the Motel 6 or the Four Seasons, just of you go to the Four Seasons they take care of you - ya just can't stay as long. If I can get 4 days off to hunt - I like some the details handled for me - That's why the outfitter industry is a billion dollar industry in North America.

If y'all are do it yourselfers that would croak before you ever hired a guide or used an outfitter - Then I am sorry if I wasted your time.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

If someone dose all the work for you and all you have to do is show up and shoot then you might as well go shoot some skeet then ask someone to photo shop you into a photo of them hunting. Freelance hunting is not always the cheapest but when I get done hunting good or bad I did it all from scouting to cleaning the birds. If you are looking for info about Canada and places to start for looking for birds this may be the right place but not too sure about finding guys who want to pay a babysitter. :roll:


----------



## tikka300 (Jun 5, 2005)

ROGUES are gay :evil:


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry, but I doubt I would be interested in joining such a group, nor would most on this forum, I daresay. When my group has to book a paid hunt in Saskatchewan we will stop going...and we have hunted there every season for 32 years now. Quality hunts .... done by ourselves and with our Saskatchewan friends. No amount of shooting will equal the acquaintances and good times we have in the duck capital of the world. But that's just my opinion...you do what you have to do.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> The outfitter is on west shore of Lake Diffenbaker near Lucky Lake. The name of the outfitter is Blackstone Safari's. This will be my third trip there. Just a warning that it is addicting!


I have freelance hunted this area and the farmers are great. They beg you to hunt their land. I am aware of this outfitter and so are the farmers, they always asked if we were with him - the Canadian farmers didn't like him - they don't like outfitters in general. In addition, our hunts were much more successful than this outfitters. I always felt bad for his clients after they came back and saw how much better we did.


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

As a veteran of hunting and fishing in Saskatchewan I agree with the opinion on paid waterfowl hunts and outfitters. know many farmers who will not let these operators on their land.


----------

